# Pymatuming walleye



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

i was thinkin about taking a trip up their and tryin for some eyes but i hear the walleye population is down. is it worth the trip?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you are after numbers go to Mosquito. If you want bigger fish try Pymy. The numbers are way down at Pymy and the water is a couple feet lower than normal. WRWA had a walleye tournament last weekend at Pymy and it was a struggle to catch fish. Only 1 team out of 52 had 5 fish. Most teams only had 1 or 2 and some didn't get any. Good luck.


----------

